# Can I use this method to make hash?



## zem (May 13, 2020)

So I have the Magical Butter machine that has a program to infuse with alcohol. It basically heats infuses extracts into alcohol for tincture, and it made me wonder how good would that infusion be if it were evaporated completely to make some hash for smoking. I used to freeze everything and do 3 batches A B C and tried to prevent plant material from being extracted but with this method, I imagine it would extract a lot of the unwanted parts of the plant. How well of an extract would that be for smoking? Thanks for your input, cheers!


----------



## zem (May 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 14, 2020)

This seems like kind of a lot of trouble/expense (Everclear is expensive)  for hash when making bubble hash or dry ice hash is so easy.  

This is similar to how I make RSO, except I do the frozen everything and shake, shake, shake and do not use the butter machine.  While I do not use a butter machine to make RSO, I do use Everclear and then evaporate off as much alcohol as I can--virtually all of it.  I am guessing that this is similar to how hash is made when a solvent is used.  So, believe that it would work just fine...it just seems so much more expensive, time consuming, and dangerous than bubble hash.


----------



## zem (May 14, 2020)

Good info THG! I wish I had bubble bags but i don't and cannot buy any online, so i have to go with ethanol of which i have a good quantity and i have an alcohol distiller to recapture much of the alcohol. I have an electric stove to warm up the ethanol so there is minimal danger. As for the ease, the magical butter machine is simple it runs by itself for 4 hours or 8 depending on the intended quality. the 8 hours should come out more intense. I find this easy however what I am worried about, is that when heated and for all this time, the plant matter might be too high in the distillate. When I did extraction in the freezer, I used to freeze everything including the alcohol then I would let the plant matter sit only a few minutes in the alcohol to prevent extracting undesired material. So I got batch A which would be golden transparent and batches B and C become darker as I do a second and third run of alcohol through the plant matter. That method was too much effort so I will probably have to try and run the magical butter machine and see what quality would come out of it. Thanks for your input


----------



## Rockymtnbuds (Sep 22, 2020)

Do you mind me asking why you can’t order bubble bags online? If it’s security concerns do you have a friend who’d receive a package for you? The cost has dropped dramatically. I think I paid $35 for my new 5 bag set.
Good luck in your endeavors, nothing like a bowl of homemade hash.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2020)

That's an old post ya stoner.
Zem does drop by every once in awhile though.


----------



## zem (Sep 22, 2020)

Rockymtnbuds said:


> Do you mind me asking why you can’t order bubble bags online? If it’s security concerns do you have a friend who’d receive a package for you? The cost has dropped dramatically. I think I paid $35 for my new 5 bag set.
> Good luck in your endeavors, nothing like a bowl of homemade hash.


Hi RMB it's basically because where i am 2020 was especially cursed and we had a hard economic meltdown and all foreign transfers are impossible and i don't have amazon access, im not in us or eu so i have to work with what i have for now. Bubble bags are definitely on my list at the first chance that i get though


----------



## zem (Sep 23, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> That's an old post ya stoner.
> Zem does drop by every once in awhile though.


I drop by more often that once in a while  i'm often silent just checking out what's going on. Good to see you


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 23, 2020)

Hey Zem. Good to see you. Its always great when you are hanging out. Lots of knowledge to share with the Brothers and Sisters. Awesome


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 27, 2020)

zem said:


> i'm often silent just checking out what's going on.


Hello!   Join in, get to know us, we are having so much fun in the advancement of learning cannabis cultivating.

I also have an MB2e butter machine.   I love the fricken thing, so let me know what you figured out, I'm curious!


----------



## zem (Sep 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Hello!   Join in, get to know us, we are having so much fun in the advancement of learning cannabis cultivating.
> 
> I also have an MB2e butter machine.   I love the fricken thing, so let me know what you figured out, I'm curious!


Hi CG! I have been doing this for a while, i started participating at mj forums 22 or more years ago before i even grew a plant. Where i am we were still on dial up slow connection. Looking back now this is so much like how i am, i read research think  and plan 10 hours to work 1 hour. It might sound ok but i have imbalance lol 
Isn't that machine a nice creation? I love it as well. So far i used it only to infuse in food. I don't have a vaccum oven to purge alcohol 100% from the extract, and i have yet to be convinced of an alternative way to do that. I got the decarbox as well which is also great if your kitchen oven is basic like mine, makes it easy to get a precise decarbing. But i am not much into edibles. The ones that i made always gave me more of a body high, like a great sleeping aid which is something i don't need. I have some coconut oil that would have effect on me 2 days after i had consumed it making me sleep longer and take naps body numbness and not much of a head high. I need to get a vaccum oven sometime. last thing i bought was a nice alcohol distiller to recapture the alcohol and there's where everything ended for me, i will have to wait a while, i guess more than 1 year, if ever i can buy stuff again. What about you? What kinds of goodies have you made using your machine?


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 28, 2020)

Great post Zem.


----------



## muggles (Sep 28, 2020)

If'n I was in your position, I would just go out and get me one of those white screen type curtains and collect kief from it.  Take a drywall bucket or similar, cut the bottom out so it sits flat.  Set it on top of something smooth (glass/plexiglass/table top) you can collect the kief from.  Insert the curtain material with excess distributed outside the rim.  Use bungy cord to hold the curtain to the bucket with the bottom of the curtain a few inches up from your collection surface.  Put your dry trimmings in the freezer long enough to freeze it and then put in the curtain/bucket.  I use a screwgun or drill with a paint mixer attachment and scramble the trim up for maybe a minute.  I have heard of folks using a wooden spoon but I have never done it so can't verify.  Pickup bucket and there ya go, the same stuff (trichomes) that hash is made from.  You can repeat this procedure until you no longer care for what you collect.  Only difference is it will have a little more plant material in it, but if you have never had it I am more than confident you will be more than pleased.

Hope this helps...


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

Great advise mugs. I make both hash and kief.  Good advise on freezing your trim before you start.  Will try that ....

Good to see you post zem.


----------



## zem (Sep 28, 2020)

muggles said:


> If'n I was in your position, I would just go out and get me one of those white screen type curtains and collect kief from it.  Take a drywall bucket or similar, cut the bottom out so it sits flat.  Set it on top of something smooth (glass/plexiglass/table top) you can collect the kief from.  Insert the curtain material with excess distributed outside the rim.  Use bungy cord to hold the curtain to the bucket with the bottom of the curtain a few inches up from your collection surface.  Put your trimmings in the freezer long enough to freeze it and then put in the curtain/bucket.  I use a screwgun or drill with a paint mixer attachment and scramble the trim up for maybe a minute.  I have heard of folks using a wooden spoon but I have never done it so can't verify.  Pickup bucket and there ya go, the same stuff (trichomes) that hash is made from.  You can repeat this procedure until you no longer care for what you collect.  Only difference is it will have a little more plant material in it, but if you have never had it I am more than confident you will be more than pleased.
> 
> Hope this helps...


this is like bubble bags. what is this white screen curtain used for? other than online, i don't know where i can look for them


----------



## muggles (Sep 28, 2020)

Pull a search for "Sheer Curtains" or "Sheer Curtain Panels."  The first example is what I am speaking of  Curtains Sheer Panels : Target  You should be able to find them in any store that carries any kind of curtains because they are very popular.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

You can us a 220 screen for kief.  You can actually use your working bag which is 220.  I put my trim in a five gal bucket with dry ice.  Then, fit the bag over the bucket and work it around for a minute or so and turn it upside down over glass and shake it.....bingo.....kief.


----------



## muggles (Sep 28, 2020)

Pute, can you believe I don't have any place within 50 miles of me to buy dry ice from?  I searched a couple days ago for probably the fifth time with no joy.  Un********believeable!  The last I bought twenty years ago cost me close to $35 for one pound and was 70 miles away.

I use my working bag but Zem doesn't have one or access to one from what he posted.


----------



## pute (Sep 28, 2020)

I can get it right up the street, but after a few years of getting it I get funny looks.  I guess nobody buys it any more.  How in the frick are ya supposed to make kief!!!!  Bubble has just takes regular ice.  I have bags of trim.....need to make both.....soon.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

zem said:


> What kinds of goodies have you made using your machine?


Mostly edibles.   I make my canna butter or infused coconut oil and then just replace oil with canna oil in recipes.   I like the no bake things best for uplifting sativa but for nighttime,  I'll bake goodies.

My favorite thing i make are my capsules.   My true belief is that for true pain relief, you need to regularly ingest it, so I make capsules and take them daily. 

I've never made hash, maybe that's something I will try soon.


----------



## zem (Sep 28, 2020)

muggles said:


> Pull a search for "Sheer Curtains" or "Sheer Curtain Panels."  The first example is what I am speaking of  Curtains Sheer Panels : Target  You should be able to find them in any store that carries any kind of curtains because they are very popular.


great info i will look into that.


----------



## zem (Sep 28, 2020)

putembk said:


> You can us a 220 screen for kief.  You can actually use your working bag which is 220.  I put my trim in a five gal bucket with dry ice.  Then, fit the bag over the bucket and work it around for a minute or so and turn it upside down over glass and shake it.....bingo.....kief.


i just looked and the filter bag that comes with the magical butter machine is 190 micron. I guess thats good to use?


----------



## zem (Sep 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Mostly edibles.   I make my canna butter or infused coconut oil and then just replace oil with canna oil in recipes.   I like the no bake things best for uplifting sativa but for nighttime,  I'll bake goodies.
> 
> My favorite thing i make are my capsules.   My true belief is that for true pain relief, you need to regularly ingest it, so I make capsules and take them daily.
> 
> I've never made hash, maybe that's something I will try soon.


i never tried capsules, so is it like filled with rso? does it also make you sleep?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, I make them to help me sleep, then daytime ones that give me energy.   I use either hemp oil or MCT oil (sometimes coconut oil) and do the regular infusion then add to capsules.  Indica for sleep with CBD then just regular sativa for daytime.   Helps me the most having cannabis flowing through my veins not just my lungs, lol


----------



## zem (Sep 28, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Yes, I make them to help me sleep, then daytime ones that give me energy.   I use either hemp oil or MCT oil (sometimes coconut oil) and do the regular infusion then add to capsules.  Indica for sleep with CBD then just regular sativa for daytime.   Helps me the most having cannabis flowing through my veins not just my lungs, lol


It always seems to give me a body high like i have to smoke to feel a head high. Maybe i am not mixing the right type of weed i mostly did shake and sugar leaf maybe this is why it's knocking me down? lol


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 28, 2020)

If you over decarb or overheat they will be very couch lock like, that's why I like the capsules and no bake desserts.  I find that if I leave the oil in the MB2e too long, it's the same effect as over cooking or over decarb.  Too much heat ruins things in my opinion.


----------



## muggles (Sep 28, 2020)

Zem, 190u bag will work just fine.


----------

